# Recently divorced and on my own now



## Leah Frances

KrazeeKirsten said:


> I'm not that handy around the house - I've always relied on my husband for home fix up stuff, but now I'm on my own and just bought a house. It is in decent shape but there are a number of things in need of attention!
> 
> I guess I'll be coming here to ask a lot of stupid questions in the near future!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> hope you guys don't get sick of me!


Bring on the stupid questions! We love giving easy answers, hard ones too. This is a great community. For best results:

- Ask specific questions. Not "sink broken help"
- post location.
- post pictures. 
- follow up with posts.


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

Leah Frances said:


> Bring on the stupid questions! We love giving easy answers, hard ones too. This is a great community. For best results:
> 
> - Ask specific questions. Not "sink broken help"
> - post location.
> - post pictures.
> - follow up with posts.


 
Thanks Leah!! Great tips! I always feel dumb going down to the Ace and bothering them with questions. I'm hoping people here will be more patient with me!


----------



## Leah Frances

KrazeeKirsten said:


> Thanks Leah!! Great tips! I always feel dumb going down to the Ace and bothering them with questions. I'm hoping people here will be more patient with me!


So long as you respect the process this site is AWESOME! When I say 'respect the process' I mean:

- we can't read your mind - so explain things in excessive detail - even if it takes some do-hickeys and thing-a-ma-bobs.

- pictures will get you more responses - put (PIC) in the Title - I can't tell you how many times I've posted a pic and got help right away. Read about how to set up an album and post a pic just for the fun of it. That way, when you need to do it, you'll know how.

- read the site. Skim through the threads and pick a subject and read ones that seem interesting. It will give you a good idea for how the forum works, how to ask questions that get answered

- don't take things personally - lots of people volunteer their time to help out here, sometimes that comes with prickly personalities. But remember, everyone is just trying to help you do it right.

- use the search function on the site.


----------



## Bud Cline

> ...sometimes that comes with prickly personalities.


*HEY!* I resemble that remark!

*Welcome Kirsten.*



> I always feel dumb going down to the Ace and bothering them with questions.


Well then come here first with a question or a picture and we'll give you enough information to make you sound like a well-informed pro when you go to the Hardware store.

Just because you don't know the answer to something doesn't mean that to ask about it makes it a stupid question.:no:


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

Bud Cline said:


> *HEY!* I resemble that remark!
> 
> *Welcome Kirsten.*
> 
> 
> Well then come here first with a question or a picture and we'll give you enough information to make you sound like a well-informed pro when you go to the Hardware store.
> 
> Just because you don't know the answer to something doesn't mean that to ask about it makes it a stupid question.:no:


Thanks Bud!!! Can't wait to strut in there and sound like a pro!!!


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

Leah Frances said:


> So long as you respect the process this site is AWESOME! When I say 'respect the process' I mean:
> 
> 
> - pictures will get you more responses - put (PIC) in the Title - I can't tell you how many times I've posted a pic and got help right away. Read about how to set up an album and post a pic just for the fun of it. That way, when you need to do it, you'll know how.
> 
> .


so I should create an album? hmmm.. don't really have any diy projects to photograph..


----------



## Leah Frances

KrazeeKirsten said:


> so I should create an album? hmmm.. don't really have any diy projects to photograph..


Sure, I've got two. sometimes I just post pics that are fun. Enjoy!


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

Leah Frances said:


> Sure, I've got two. sometimes I just post pics that are fun. Enjoy!


Awesome!! I'm going to do it!!


----------



## oh'mike

Glad to have you here----We get to goofing around a bit---but help is always here when you need it.---Mike---


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

thx mike.
new to the forum thing so im still learning.


----------



## Leah Frances

KrazeeKirsten said:


> Awesome!! I'm going to do it!!


Oh, look. there you are! Good job.


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

Leah Frances said:


> Oh, look. there you are! Good job.


starting to get the hang of it. going to take some pics of my yard projects to post tomorrow..


----------



## Jim F

Post specific questions, look around the site a little before asking sometimes you can find it in another thread. Sometimes a google search brings you to the right thread here before the site's own search engine will. And start your own thread rather than asking questions on a running thread. You'll get more responses.


----------



## jbfan

Welcome from Newnan!


----------



## smartlook

Hi all, i am also a new member of this forum, nice thread by Kirsten!


----------



## Willie T

Hi, Smartlook.


----------



## BigJim

Welcome Ya'll, glad to have you with us.

I learned something new today, I didn't even know we had a place for an album, I got one started now though. Man it is tough getting old.

Well, I ain't so smart after all, how do I look at someone else's album?


----------



## klmeenan

jiju1943 said:


> Welcome Ya'll, glad to have you with us.
> 
> I learned something new today, I didn't even know we had a place for an album, I got one started now though. Man it is tough getting old.
> 
> Well, I ain't so smart after all, how do I look at someone else's album?


Click on their name and go to their profile page


----------



## BigJim

klmeenan said:


> Click on their name and go to their profile page


Thanks Klmeenan, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## loneframer

Hi Kirsten, it's a pleasure to make your acquaintance.:cowboy:


----------



## klmeenan

Your welcome Jim! I'm pretty good with computers, it's my DIY skills I have to bring up to speed. =)


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

smartlook said:


> Hi all, i am also a new member of this forum, nice thread by Kirsten!


Hi Smartlook! We'll have to stick together!!!


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

loneframer said:


> Hi Kirsten, it's a pleasure to make your acquaintance.:cowboy:


the pleasure is all mine!


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

klmeenan said:


> Click on their name and go to their profile page


 
but I haven't posted anything in my album yet worth seeing. will do so soon though.


----------



## klmeenan

Not true Kirsten, your dog is adorable.


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

klmeenan said:


> Not true Kirsten, your dog is adorable.


awwwww.. thanks hon!!!


----------



## Bud Cline

Nice pumpkins too!!!


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

Bud Cline said:


> Nice pumpkins too!!!


LOL!!!!
cute :no:


----------



## KrazeeKirsten

Geez.. just mention you're recently divorced and you own your own home and the marriage proposals just fill up your inbox!! Should've been selective about my posts knowing that this is a predominently male forum!!

LOL!! Thanks guys!!! but taking it slow for now!


----------



## Bud Cline

> Geez.. just mention you're recently divorced and you own your own home and the marriage proposals just fill up your inbox!!


I was wondering if anyone else had noticed that this thread is fairly active and not a single DIY comment to date. The lookers always get the attention.:yes:

So Kirsten...Which of your home improvement DIY projects would you like to tackle first? Should we start with installing dead bolts and a new security system? :thumbup:


----------



## yummy mummy

Welcome Kirsten. This is a great place to ask questions, and no question is stupid. I have asked all those already......lol


Good luck!


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Welcome to the site !


----------

